# Viewpoint manager?



## garaden

Is there a reason Viewpoint Manager is listed as malware in the HJT forums? Apparently many major corporations use their software for graphics applications. I at least am pretty sure I got it through AIM. I know AIM doesn't exactly have a stellar security rep, but still... AOL, Adobe and Netscape aren't exactly known for distributing malware (at least, not directly). Sure, forcing a specialized media player to run at startup is a bit inefficient (why not just initialize it when a client app needs it...?), but that makes it merely bloated, not malicious. I'm just curious about the nature of the threat, besides processes running for no good reason.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Viewpoint Manager isn't itself Spyware but a lot of the programs associated with it are. This site might answer your questions about Viewpoint.


----------



## garaden

What programs are associated with it? You mean it's just relatively open to exploits? Or that it's bundled with nastier things than I (or Viewpoint) am aware of?


----------



## JohnthePilot

I've found a site than can answer you better than I can. Have a look at this.


----------



## Glaswegian

It's more the fact that it is installed without the users knowledge - as far as I'm concerned, anything that does that is spyware.


----------



## garaden

Ah, ok. So it's more of a matter of principle than an actual security threat, though it's still bloatware. I definitely see your point about random programs popping up and accessing the Internet; legitimate software that acts like spyware is almost as annoying as actual spyware.

However, I personally don't think that justifies freaking users out with malware allegations. Also, this kind of thing can be considered libel since the software actually is supplemental to AIM functions and is clearly mentioned in the EULA.

Except no one reads EULAs unless they have EULAlyzer... hence the problem, that Viewpoint still installs, runs at startup and accesses the Internet without user knowledge or actual consent beyond an uninformed button-press. So I understand why you guys are upset about this software, and I don't blame you for advising malware victims to remove it. But considering it malware is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Glaswegian

We don't consider it malware and I don't recall any security team members calling it as such. We normally point out to users that it is installed without consent and that it reports and logs their activities. I would not call that _"freaking users out with malware allegations."_ It is then up to the user to make the choice. Many logs we review often contain remnants of an attempted uninstall - this programme drops files in various locations - and we will normally remove those folders as part of an overall clean up. This can make it tricky to uninstall - hardly a sign of open, honest and legitimate software.


----------



## Old Rich

I uninstall t when I find it because it serves no usefull purpose.


----------



## garaden

I was mostly referring to its presence on this list (and, now that I notice it, WeatherBug's presence as well). Naturally, upon finding them there, I conducted an investigation only to find the programs were both relatively innocuous and things I actually use.

It's not a huge problem and I apologize if I offended anyone; I'm not an expert by any stretch of the term. Besides, it's only one post in a process half the HJT threads ignore entirely. On the other hand, the other half _do_ read it, and would probably be confused by Viewpoint's and WeatherBug's classification.

I personally would prefer to have them included in the bottom list, the one that includes programs that aren't actually malware but are unfavored for one reason or another. After all, I also have Azureus installed and am aware of the very legitimate reasons for its bad reputation. Heck, Viewpoint and WeatherBug are actually much _smaller_ threats in my opinion than P2P software. That's why I don't understand their "malware" classification.


----------



## speedster123

I believe Microbell advises to uninstall it
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## Deejay100six

Glaswegian said:


> It's more the fact that it is installed without the users knowledge - as far as I'm concerned, anything that does that is spyware.


WGA......nuff said.


----------



## raiderarmy

I'm glad I did a search on this topic because I'm concerned about it after I found this article http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=636 I don't know this site and it is from Nov 2007.

I'm planning on removing it from my pc. with these instructions http://www.pchell.com/support/viewpoint.shtml

I wanted to ask on this forum, I don't want to have to take my pc back to the shop again, I recently uninstalled too many things, so now, I'm a little cautious :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich

FWIW I have uninstalled Viewpoint on probably a hundred or more systems so far with no problems


----------



## Horse

garaden said:


> I was mostly referring to its presence on this list (and, now that I notice it, WeatherBug's presence as well). Naturally, upon finding them there, I conducted an investigation only to find the programs were both relatively innocuous and things I actually use.
> 
> It's not a huge problem and I apologize if I offended anyone; I'm not an expert by any stretch of the term. Besides, it's only one post in a process half the HJT threads ignore entirely. On the other hand, the other half _do_ read it, and would probably be confused by Viewpoint's and WeatherBug's classification.
> 
> I personally would prefer to have them included in the bottom list, the one that includes programs that aren't actually malware but are unfavored for one reason or another. After all, I also have Azureus installed and am aware of the very legitimate reasons for its bad reputation. Heck, Viewpoint and WeatherBug are actually much _smaller_ threats in my opinion than P2P software. That's why I don't understand their "malware" classification.


We follow the trends set by the security community at large as well as the opinions of our own experts. Of course you are free to have your own opinion and voice it the way you have.

As an Admin in this forum, I will gladly accept the opinion of someone of the stature of Microbell and/or our resident security experts. :grin: :grin:


----------



## garaden

Well, I'm certainly not Microbell. Actually, considering the exploit and the fact no one's bothering to do anything about it is sufficient reason to pull it off my system. Should have known someone would attack it and no one would notice/care.

Though speaking of noticing, I'm having trouble gaining the attention of anyone in any of my other threads. My laptop's either suffering from malware or bloat or both, and I'd like to optimize it but don't really know where to start. I've pulled off everything I don't think is worthwhile, yet it's still sluggish. I suspect 512 MB RAM is the issue... surely half a gig isn't all _that_ bad?


----------



## Horse

If you have threads with outstanding issues and these have been for a few days, reply with "bump to get them to the front of the queue. Our Analysts are few and most are swamped with the amount of posts. I trust the threads refer to differing issues?


----------



## garaden

It was a HijackThis thread, but after three weeks of bumping and getting no attention, I tried to PM tetonbob (though I highly doubted he'd ever even see it through the floods he probably gets). After predictably receiving no reply, I posted the same issue in the WinXP forums, since no one was noticing my earlier thread and I wasn't entirely sure it was a malware problem in the first place.

After still receiving no reply, I've gone to geekstogo with the same problem. They have a second forum specialized for people who have been overlooked, so I thought they might offer a better chance. I know admins don't appreciate posting in multiple forums and multiple sites, but I figured that there weren't any other options in my situation. Heck, I only resumed paying attention to this site when someone resurrected this thread. Any suggestions?


----------



## garaden

I know you are an all-volunteer group, and I'd really like to follow the rules you've set out for multiple posts, but I wasn't getting anywhere by only monitoring and bumping a single thread. If you'd like me to remove the other posts I'm willing to do so; I just want someone to give my system a once-over and figure out what's going on. I really appreciate the free service people like you offer and have even considered going through analysis training myself, if I could find the time.

But that's the point, isn't it? _No one_ has time, yet you guys manage to do what you do anyway with little thanks and no compensation. At any rate, even though my personal experience hasn't seen any improvement, I appreciate the good things your group has done. If anything, I've at least learned a few things from the discussions in the forum. So thanks anyway, even if you can't offer any further help.


----------

